# Emails Between Portia and Marina



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/years...25072iggy1.html


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Anybody know where Iggy is now?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for posting that. I'm glad the other side of the story is finally coming out.

I have seen the attorney for Mutts and Moms on a number of the cable news shows and according to him, the family refused to fill out an application. I guess they figured Ellen's celebrity was powerful enough for them to bypass the system. They were the ones who called the police instead of giving Iggy to Mutts and Moms, taped the whole thing, and gave it to TMZ.

I still think the Washignton Post article nailed it. Ellen is known for being an animal lover and proponent of rescue. What terrible publicity it would have been had it come out that she got rid of a puppy she'd only had for two weeks and broken her contract with the rescue group she'd adopted him from. I think she decided to take it to the media herself and put her own spin on it, making the rescue group the bad guys.

Did anyone hear the tape of the threatening voice mail left by Ellen's publicist played on Good Morning America?

“We’re filing a legal case against you. We’re going to be contacting the media. This is not going to be good for your store or your organization.”


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Anybody know where Iggy is now?[/B]


I am pretty sure that Iggy has been given a new home, but for obvious reasons they are trying to keep a low profile.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

I've heard that Ellen has done this 9 times before?!?!?! If so, I think she has a real problem.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well all I hope is that poor little Iggy can have a good happy loving home away from all this b/s. At the moment that is the most important outcome to me. 
This certainly has changed my opinion of Ellen, just goes to show the we don't ever see the real person on TV.


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

I also heard that the hairdresser refused to fill out the application form. Then I watched a video on which her daughter commented that they were not going to fill out an application, that it was longer than the application she had to fill out to enroll in school. The little girl sounded quite arrogant, most definitely a mirror of her mother's actions. The little girl made some comment about how much time filling out the application would entail..........which screams to me that they have no business taking on a puppy! If you are not willing nor have the time to fill out an application, I don't care how long it is, you should not have that puppy, I don't care how much your child is attached. I would walk through coals for my babies!


----------

